# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Nemirna beba na ciki

## ivana_4

U zadnje vrime više nisan sigurna dobiva li moja beba dosta na težini, odnosno iman li dovoljno mlika...
Razlozi:
1. dobila je 1kg u 2 miseca
2. cice su mi baš puno pune jedino ujutro (jer spava cilu noć)
3. ne spava ništa po danu
4. dok je na ciki često zna zaplakati, digne glavu, pa je spusti, pa digne, pa spusti i razvlači mi bradavicu ko žvaku

Može li mi netko dati konkretan savjet kako mogu provjeriti ima li dosta mlika?
Ima dosta mokrih pelena kroz dan. Dojin je oko 7 puta u 24 sata, s tim da zadnji podoj prije spavanja traje oko uru vrimena...
Kaka svaki dan... Ne znan, ovo me izluđuje...  :Sad:

----------


## SikaPika

ivana, sigurna sam da je sve ok, no neću ti ništa pisati jer će se javiti sigurno neka od savjetnica
mislim da je važno da napišeš koliko ti je dijete staro :Heart:

----------


## oka

Ivana_4 koliko je beba stara i koliko ima točno mokrih i kakanih pelena kroz dan.

Čini mi se da bi 7 podoja bilo malo premalo, a da spavanje od cijele noći cca 12 sati malo predugi razmak u dojenju.
Ako je beba mala svakako bi ostavila bar jedno dojenje noću bar za sad (noćno dojenje je važno za proizvodnju mlijeka)

Dobivanje od 500 g po mjesecu nije premalo, ali je recimo minimalno pa ako je beba mala i ako je moguće da povećate broj podoja ili dodaš koji po noći.
A ovo pred spavanje, moguće da je preumorna i prerazdražljiva za cicanje pa se ljuti...obično su poznata ta večernja neraspoloženja.

Jaako je važno da bebu dojiš na zahtjev, a ne na sat pogotovo
ako je beba još mala i dok proživljava skokove u ravoju - period kad beba stalno želi biti na cici čime se potiće povećanje proizvodnje mlijeka, raste, pa joj treba više i onda joj treba dopustiti da si i više stvori.

Evo ja ovako ukratko i nabrzinu dok se drugi ne jave!

 :Heart:

----------


## ivana_4

Beba ima 4 miseca... ima jedan podoj noću...tako je navikla od prvih tjedana.. to je njen ritam... prvi misec je nonstop bila na ciki i dobila je 1200... od drugog miseca je stavljan na ciku svaka 2 sata preko dana a navečer spava..

preko dana joj je pelena mokra svaki put kad je minjan, a to je svake dvi ure, jer je presvlačin svaki put prije dojenja... znači ima negdi 6-7 mokrih pelena... a kaka svaki dan!
muči me jer ona nikad nije izbacila ciku iz usta, ni kad je sita ni kad je gladna, ona je drži dok je ja ne izvadin.. nerijetko zaspe na ciki i svako toliko je malo povuče, ka dudu varalicu..  :Razz: 

rođena je sa 3500, iz bolnice je izašla sa 3260, prvi misec 4480, drugi misec 5250, i četvrti 6260..

neko kaže da je bitno da dite sa pola godine udupla porođajnu težinu? a opet čitan da bi tribala dobivati minimalno 680 misečno?
a čak mi je jedna majka rekla da je njena beba dobila 200 u dva miseca, ali da to nije ništa zabrinjavajuće, jer je prvih mjeseci dobila dosta na težini...
ona ne plače preko dana... samo ne spava, ali zato navečer to sve nadoknadi... ne plače nikada kad je skinem sa cike, jedino plače kad je ostavin samu... vjerojatno bi plakala da je gladna...
razdužila san sad, jer se uvik brinen...  :Razz: 
ali to je roditeljstvo..  :Smile:  i Bogu fala da san roditelj!!!

----------


## tomita

Ovdje imaš tablicu koja pokazuje koliko bi dojenčad trebala dobivati na težini: http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=239&Show=2301 
Po opisu pelena, ne bi rekla da je beba gladna. Vjerujem da si u brizi, ali sve dok beba ima dovoljan broj mokrih i prljavih pelena (barem 6 mokrih u 24 sata, a broj prljavih se do 4 mjeseca obično prorijedi pa to može biti kakanje svaki dan, ali i po nekoliko dana bez kakanja) i dok je opće stanje bebe ok (koža i sluznica hidrirane beba nije uspavana ili klonula) prati i je li učinkovito sisanje (da se vidi da beba guta tijekom dojenja, to je onda kada se ritmično giba vilica, čuju se obično zvukovi gutanja kh-kh,neke majke tada  osjete otpuštanje mlijeka.) Ako imaš vremena preporučam ti da pročitaš ovaj tekst: http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=239&Show=1890, 
Daješ li djetetu jednu ili obje dojke po podoju?
Učestalo mijenjanje dojki može dovesti do toga da dijete ne dobije dovoljno onog zadnjeg, masnog mlijeka, pa se i to može očitovati u sporijem rastu težine.
daješ li djetetu još što osim svog mlijeka (vodu, ad, čaj)? ima li dijete dudu varalicu?  sve od navedenog može utjecati na dojenje.
Svakako se dobivanje na težini usporava nakon 4. mjeseca, to možeš vidjeti u tablici.
To što beba nikada ne otpusti sama dojku nije znak da se beba nije najela, normalno je da se bebe još ostanu maziti s mamom, ili čak spavati prištekane za siku.
Evo, sorry što je zbrda zdola, ali se nadam da će ti pomoći.
sretno!

----------


## ivana_4

Dajem joj samo jednu dojku po podoju, jer san već čitala o tom masnijem mlijeku... u zadnje joj vrime čak znan dati jednu pa produžiti i s drugom tako da navuče više mlijeka.... Ne dajen joj ništa ni čaj ni vodu ni ništa, samo ciku.. a dudu varalicu ne želi ni viditi, jer kad joj gurnem odma joj se diže želudac... neki dan san joj probala dati jer je izgleda muče zubići pa nonstop gura ruke u usta i grize pa san mislila možda bi to grickala, ali nema šanse, skoro se jadna izriga..  :Smile: 
ma nije s brda s dola.. fala na trudu...  :Heart:

----------


## ivana_4

evo sad san pogledala tablice. i kad razmislin ona je dobivala 113 po tjednu... tako da mi je malo lakše. 
a također san vidila to za gutanje i ona upravo tako i papa.. guta i diše... ali to traje nekoliko minuta i točno osijetin tada mliko kada navire i kada počne tako gutati... kažem to traje par minuta i onda samo povlači ali više ne guta ko na početku niti ja osjetin naviranje mlika, ko što osjetin na samo početku kad povuče mliko... jel bi me to tribalo briniti?

----------


## oka

S obzirom na dobivanje na težini prvih mjeseci i sve do četvrtog mislim da se ne bi trebala još zamarati da li beba dobro guta ili cica jer dobiva kg, raste, ima mokre i kakane pelene, a samo cica, tz. da valjda i guta  :Smile:  
Tako da je sa tehnikom dojenja prema navedenom sve u redu.

Za 3 i 4 mjesec vam je prirast super i mislim da se nemaš što zabrinjavati.

Jedino što možeš promjeniti (ukoliko tako ne radiš) je da u jednom podoju daš jednu, pa ako je potrebno drugu, a u sljedećem opet započinješ sa tom drugom...itd. Na taj će način uvjek doći do onog masnijeg mlijeka.

Isto da probate barem nešto spavati po danu, npr. u šetnji u marami ili slingu....ako već ne želi drugačije,  onda će vam i uspavljivanje možda biti malo lakše, ovako je preumorna za bilo što...
 :Heart:

----------


## ksena28

da ne otvaram novu temu, prikačit ću se na ovu:

mala K. će sutra napuniti 8 tjedana. isključivo se dojimo se nešto više problema od starta, ali škljaka... rođena je sa 3580, iz bolnice je izašla sa 3300, a na zadnjem vaganju (točno mjesec dana starosti) imala je ravno 4 kg.

od početka se mučimo s dojenjem - prvo zbog ragada, pa zbog sestara u Petrovoj koje su me uvjerile da nema mlijeka zbog čega sam ko sumanuta dva dana masirala i izdajala u prazno cice i naravno - mlijeko je nadošlo. no zbog ragada, pretvrdih bradavica i AD u rodilištu - mala nije znala prihvatit bradavicu i navukli smo se na šeširiće. s njima smo spasili bradavice, mučili smo se tjednima, zbog njih pretpostavljam imamo zelenu stolicu već dva tri tjedna, ali smo ih se - RIJEŠILI!!!!!!!

evo tjedan dana cickamo bez njih. ragade su prošlost, mlijeka ima, ona je dobro, opće stanje je ok rekla bih. ima dovoljno mokrih pelena, a kaka od 3-6 puta dnevno. s tim da nam je posljednjih dana kakica i žućkastija...

no, problem je upravo taj nemir na cici. nakon 10-tak minuta doslovno poludi... bacaka se, razvlači i bradavicu i sisu, ljuti se... vuče ona pritome, ali nemirno. nekad je i izbaci pa kmeči. uglavnom kao da joj fali onaj silikon samo za uživanje. toliko me to sad već frustrira jer je takav svaki naš podoj, a sveki mi je tu pa "sugerira" da gnjavim malu koja nije gladna, a dijete ni izbliza nije došlo do masnijeg mlijeka (pa opet kaka zeleno)...

inače, podoji su nam se drastično smanjili, sa sat sat i pol, na maksimalno 30 minuta aktivnog sisanja. međutim, nakon tog bacakanja po sisi rijetko sve izvuče pa ne znam trebam li je tjerati da ostane na njoj... 

sad imamo oko 7-8 podoja dnevno, cca svaka 2-3 sata (plus obavezno 1-2 noćna)

----------


## ksena28

jel itko ima ideju što raditi s nemirnim dijetetom na cici??? evo, meni cice od jučer puno kvrga, neće sisat kako treba, samo se bacaka...

----------


## ardnas

mi imamo isti problem bacakanja na cici, ali ja njemu nudim jednu cicu kroz 2-3 podoja dok je skroz ne isprazni.Onda posli kada je ova jedna prazna dobije drugu siku.Imali smo isto zelene stolice i od kada ovako radim sve su žute. Za bacakanje nemam rješenje, ja ga dižem da podrigne više puta u podoju, pa se malo smiri, ili izađem na terasu da se rashladimo oboje, ovo sa terasom uvik upali, na terasi papa ko lud.

----------


## gupi51

Nisam stručnjak, ali imala sam sličan problem i meni su cure savjetovale češće podizanje bebe da podrigne pa ponovno vraćanje na dojku, možeš probati i dojiti dok šetaš ili u marami/slingu. Stvarno pomaže. Ako su ti kvrgave dojke probaj raditi kompresije. Sretno i čestitam na bebici.

----------


## mikka

ksena, bebe su nam isti dan  :Smile: 

mojoj, kad se bacaka, ili joj se podriguje, ili kaki, ili piski. to je otprilike to  :Smile:

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

to i moja Li radi: popodne kad ciki ne može si namjestit bradavicu, ja ju pokušavamprivući na dojku, ona rukicama odguruje i jako plače, pa opet mahnito traži bradavicu.
Baš kad pomislim da je to to ona ispljune jer nije dobro sjela. Kao da se ne može naviknuti da su mi cike mekane a ne više tvrde.

Tako u toj borbi znaju proteći i dva sata. 
Neće spavati jer je gladna, ne može cikiti, jako je nervozna i uzrujana što od umora što od gladi, pa onda skužim da u dva sata treba i cicu promijeniti (ona uglavnom jede svaka dva sata, uz poneki međuobrok na sat sat ipo a po noći jede na 3 i po 3 do 4 sata).
Obično to prođe kad promijenim cicu nakon sat i po borbe ali u zadnje vrijeme ni to ne pomaže. Jutarnji prijepodnevni i podnevni obroci su uredu, osim onih iza 17h pa do 03 u noći :ajmemejni:

Stvarno cura ima dobar ritam, ja ju dojim na zahtjev, ima i međuoborke a po vrućini papa i 12 puta, sad je opao br. obroka ali pelene su i dalje pokakane i zapišane ko lude-na težini dobiva puno. U prva dva tjedna oko 700 g mi je dobila (640). Raste, napreduje, sve je ok, samo me jako umara ta borba s njom, ne znam kako da joj pomognem, da li mi je cicia prazna ili premekana a ona umorna ... pojma nemam u biti što da radim.

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

ps to je novi problem traje možda par dana

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

da nije ovo:

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=111&Show=1879

----------


## SikaPika

*kseno*, budući da nisi dobila odgovor od savjetnica, svakako ih nazovi na SOS telefon i pitaj, posebno zbog zelenih kakica
i samo ti "gnjavi" malenu i ne slušaj svekrvu
nadam se da si bolje i da su kvrge prošle
sretno

----------


## Kjavica

Mi smo neko vrijeme imali taj problem, trajalo je 2 tjedna, počelo sa navrsenih 2 mjeseca... Nakon 5 min dojenja bi posizio na cici i nikako da se smiri, čula su mu se crijeva jako i sve je to skupa bilo mučenje i za njega i za mene, odbijao je cicu i kad je bio gladan, do toga je došlo... I onda sam skuzila famozno "cok cok"! Coktao je, loše je pihvacao bradavicu i gutao je zrak i to ga je boljelo, a povezala sam da je sve počelo od kad je otkrio da može strpat sake u usta i kako je njih počeo cuclat tako je počeo krivo dojit. Onda sam obratila pozornost na to, par dana mu namjestala cicu i pridrzavala ju i sad je sve ok! Tako da pripazite na to  :Wink:

----------


## Apsu

Beba mi ima 5 i pol tjedana i nekoliko dana mi se svada s lijevom cicom, prvo malo vuce iz nje a onda se pocne borit ko da ga netko napada , sav se uzjapuri, pocne mahat rukama i nogama, navlacit bradavicu ali ju ne pusta i gleda u cicu ko da su si neprijatelji  :Rolling Eyes:  danas je isto poceo raditi i s desnom, cijeli dan se borimo, on lupa, rasteze, gleda ju i ljuti se na nju a ja ne znam sta bi.. Noci su nam mirne, pocica iz koje god mirno i nastavi spavat.. Probala sam sve polozaje, nagnem se iza da usporim mlaz ako je slucajno prejak, nista ne pomaze.. Koji bi mogao biti razlog ovoga? Upala uha nije, bili smo kod pedijatra i sve je ok..

----------


## Mimah

Možda treba podrignuti. Znaju se tako uznemiriti i ne znati što sa sobom kad ih to muči. Podigni ga, neka mu je trbuščić naslonjen na tvoje rame ili nešto pa malo hodajte. Vidi ako je to. Inače je sve ok? Pelene fino puni? Dobro dobija na težini?

----------


## Apsu

Dizem ga svako malo podrignuti i podrigne dosta jako, a inace cijeli dan muku mucimo sa dizanjem mlijeka u usta i bljuckanjem van, mozda ga to muci i dok cicamo.. Pelene su super, prvi mjesec je dobio kilu i pol  :Smile:  samo me sad muci to sto puno bljucka i odbija cicati lijepo, ali pelene su i dalje u redu pa se nadam da i dalje dobro dobiva na tezini..

----------


## Mimah

Bravo za dobitak!  :Smile: 

Moguće da mu smeta taj zrak, a i možda je prejak refleks otpuštanja. Kažeš da noću lijepo doji. Pokušaj i danju dojiti u sličnoj atmosferi- mirnoj, zatamnjenoj. Ponudi dojku na prve znakove gladi, nemoj čekati da počne plakati jer su onda već pregladni pa jako počnu sisati što izazove silovit refleks otpuštanja. Pokušavaj korigirati položaj, ako što si do sada i nudi istu dojku unutar 3 sata.

----------


## Apsu

Dal bljuckanje znaci da je previse pojeo pa izbacuje visak? 

Razmisljam da ga mozda precesto stavljam na cicu a nije gladan pa se zato bori a samo hoce cicati i zapravo bi mu bila potrebna duda a ne cica?
Stavim ga kad postane nemiran i gura rukice u usta a mozda to bije uvijek znak gladi.. Ako ne jede duze vrijeme onda je mirniji..  :neznam:

----------


## sarasvati

Čitam Apsu iznad, moja cura ima 5 i pol tjedana ibljuckanje joj je specijalnost. Mada meni to nekad izgleda i kao povraćanje. 
Pelene su dobre, u mjesec dana dobila 1330g i 6 cm. 
I zna coktati.

----------

